
Academics have found a way to access insanely expensive research papers–for free - jedberg
http://qz.com/528526/academics-have-found-a-way-to-access-insanely-expensive-research-papers-for-free/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10424276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10424276)

